# New home woes...



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

So as some of you may know, we are having to rehome our female GSD Sasha due to f/f aggression issues in our home. My question here is, how high of standards should I really have for a new home? How do I reconcile my dream for her with reality? I really do want to find her a great home but is any home going to be good enough? I've never had to rehome a dog before and I'm nervous that I'm going to keep us in limbo for the rest of her life all the while "trying to find her the best match possible." 
We've had some real interest in her but I've always poo-pooed them for small things. One lady lived in an apartment, the other had a female dog, and yet another lady wanted a GSD because she'd had them as a child (she's now 65) and just had the best memories of how sweet they are. Will the right home ever come along and when it does, will I be able to recognize it????


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with an apartment, AS LONG as person knows what they are getting into such as providing the proper exercise for the dog such as walks, dog classes, knows the breed, knows they are active dogs and so on.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

sashadog said:


> Will the right home ever come along and when it does, will I be able to recognize it????


As a foster, I've always just known that this is the right home. You get lots of applicants and many of them are great homes but for one reason or another they just aren't the right fit for _this_ dog and then one comes along that both you and the dog just click with. 

I do think you may need to relax a little though. Most of us like to think that no one can ever provide for our dogs like we can but it's just not true. The majority of dogs get over the transition quickly and are soon all about their new family. You need to be realistic about your situation, it's not good and delaying the move just keeps everyone stressed about the possibility that something could happen. Stop sweating the small stuff. A person in an apartment is more likely to exercise a dog than someone with a big yard. I can see why you wouldn't want her with another female but the reasons for turning down the other 2 don't seem to be sound.

Please remember to do home checks and reference checks. You are doing whats best for both of you dogs and I know it's hard on you but you can do it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Depending on the dog, I may or may not have a problem with an older person adopting them. I don't dismiss people in apartments personally but I do the best I can to determine if the dog is a good fit for an apartment (meaning, are they major barkers, are they really social since they'll be coming into contact with a lot of people on a daily basis), does the apartment allow GSD's (CALL THEM YOURSELF TO ASK, do not rely on the adopter to tell the truth!), does the person appear to be an active person who is going to get the dog out for more than a potty walk, etc

The person who had another female dog - that isn't a small issue, that's a disqualifier if you're already rehoming her because she doesn't get along with yours.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

hey... I'm now sixty five with two GSDs... Depends on whether the lady is committed and knows the dog needs exercise and training.

I had a heck of a time finding a home for the stray I rescued from traffic, but eventually it worked out.

Reach out to vets and network with friends.

Biggest problem is knowing your pup will go to a forever home willing to properly train and care for her.

Good luck!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

You guys are right. Even though I know that those first three were definitely not right for Sasha for other reasons as well those things just stood out to me. 

And zyppi, I didn't mean any offense by the 65 comment, it was just that this lady was an old 65 and wanted to exercise her dogs daily by driving to the dog park since she couldn't walk very well and the dogs might pull her over. This just wouldn't work for Sasha. But yes, I do agree that I know many older people that would be more than capable of taking care of her 

And as far as the apartment goes, I worry that she would bark at everything she saw. She is quite the alarmist German Shepherd and I could see that being an issue if there were people and dogs passing by all the time. I was curious just how much dogs can change when they are put into a brand new environment with brand new people. Is it possible that she could actually do great in a situation that right now might seem way too different for her? (within reason of course.) For example, going from being 1 of 3 dogs in a house with roommates and not always a routine schedule because of my college schedule to possibly being the only dog in a family that can give her more stability. How much can they "change?"

But yes, I do think I need to chill out and do whats best for her. Thank you for the support, it's comforting to know that I'm not alone during this process.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

sashadog said:


> For example, going from being 1 of 3 dogs in a house with roommates and not always a routine schedule because of my college schedule to possibly being the only dog in a family that can give her more stability. How much can they "change?"


It depends on the dog. Most dogs are very adaptable as long as their basic needs are met... exercise, food and water, training and affection. 

I've had 1 foster who did not do well going from a 2 dog household to a 1 dog household but I've had several where they were perfectly okay with it. Generally speaking, most dogs do better with more stability and routine because they know what to expect it's going from routine to chaos that will throw them off.


----------

